# Thetford cassette malfunction



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone know how to remove/refit   the internals mechanism of the Thetford cassette :? :? 

There is a triangular shaped platform type of thing, which arc when the lever is moved, above this is an arm with a hole in the end, and that follows a raised path in the above mention triangular part, in the hole at the end of the are sits a round disc, which butts up against the seal at the bottom of the bowl and is visible from there, the internal lever operates both the triangular cam thing and the arm and the disc describes an arc above them free floating in the end of the arm and rises at the end of its travel to seal the bowl after flushing.

My problem is that the disc jams from time to time, so emptying and removing screws and the seal is needed, not pleasant, then a bit of brute strength is needed to get it all back into line, also the arm with hole is twisted, not a difficult job, just one I'd rather avoid, plus one day it won't be fixed, this will happen at the most inopportune of times 

There are no instructions for removal, just refer to authorised dealer.

Does anyone know how to get the damn thing out and where I can get a new one, also how to get it back in again.

Kev.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I can't give detailed instructions but the Thetford website has details of parts removal / replacement and troubleshooting for various different models of toilet.

You don't say if the flap / disc is jamming closed or open. If jamming closed it may be due to lack of lubricant: olive oil or Thetford's own seal lubricant.

Harvey


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's jamming open, closed would be less of a problem :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I meant to look at Thetford site before posting, DOH!!!.

Kev.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Kev,

Is it the new 250 model?

Mine started misbehaving in January with the flap floating about on a whim.

I took the mechanism out (ugh) and realised that a peg and washer, around which it all operates, had dropped out and been emptied.

The nearest Thetford authorised service point was Discover Leisure in Darlington. They kindly put a screw in the cassette instead of the peg and that seems much more secure.

So far all operates smoothly as it should.

HTH

SDA


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you are talking about the C200 then I had to replace the blade opener seal on one a while back. The opener itself is all connected inside the tank to the blade mechanism and is a right pig of a job.
See this previous post which might help a little bit, especially my last entry...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-16113-thetford.html

For a rough idea of how everything is connected etc then download the Thetford Schematic illustration >here<

If you haven't got a C200 then ignore all the above!

Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Pete for the link, I have that one C - 200, I need parts 4/5/6 it's how to get the old bugger out and get the new bugger in, excuse the word bugger, but it's a bugger of a job, I might just say bugger it and get the bugger done professionally.

Kev.

PS the seal should be easy, just 6 x screws and job done on mine., bugger of a job though :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No one know how to get and fit the correct parts, as I really can't afford to take it to a dealer.

Kev.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry, no, not my union! I'm sure there must be some macho men around here who are used to shovelling the sh*t and may be able to help, once they get back from toilet duties (I am sooo glad I cook and he empties!! :lol: :lol: )


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I know how to make it work again each time it breaks down, but I'd rather not have to touch the insides, don't mind the muck etc, but I'm usually on hols when it packs, up and I'd rather do more interesting things.

See politeness all through the thread so far I think, watch someone make it rude.

Kev.


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

This "pdf" has a series of photos describing the replacement of the blade opener...

Thetford C200 Blade Opener Replacement


----------



## ballymoss (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Kev-n-Liz
taking the cassette to bits every time is a bit drastic thetford make some spray if the blade sticks or just us a little bit of polish

Regards
Ballymoss


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Kev,

I always keep a handful of latex gloves for such jobs. They are about £4/5 for 100 pairs from any motor spares or cheap outlet.

Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

WSandME said:


> This "pdf" has a series of photos describing the replacement of the blade opener...
> 
> Thetford C200 Blade Opener Replacement


WSandME,

I don't know where you got this PDF from, but I thank you from the heart of my bottom :lol: :lol: :lol:

I did a search for this file as I knew it must exist, but didn't find it, where did you find it.

All I need now is somewhere local to Leeds where I can buy one from.

I'm sure others will have already saved it to their desktop.

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

ballymoss said:


> Hi Kev-n-Liz
> taking the cassette to bits every time is a bit drastic thetford make some spray if the blade sticks or just us a little bit of polish
> 
> Regards
> Ballymoss


I don't actually take it to bits, I just have to re-align it inside as the small arm which carries the disc has somehow got twisted and it comes of the track , so no amount of lubricant would stop this happening.

I just had another look at the process of changing the blade mechanism, and noticed the operator didn't remove the seal or seal housing, he/she must have very slim arms.

Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't work with those things, I prefer to just use bare hands and give them a good wash a couple of days later, savour the flavour. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Kev.


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

> I don't know where you got this PDF from, but I thank you from the heart of my bottom


 :lol:



> I did a search for this file as I knew it must exist, but didn't find it, where did you find it.


I have to admit that it was probably a thread on MHF that started me looking - thereafter, "Google is your Friend")

I was looking because we had a problem with smells from the cassette, especially when driving, when the pressure differentials seemed to drag the odour into the cab. I removed the opening mechanism, and replaced "O-rings" using ones from my "Lidl" collection!

I removed the trap seal and surround to get better access, and had to stop and think VERY hard to translate the photos to hand position and movement, but it eventually all fell into place.

Oh - by the way, I had previously cleaned out the cassette to within an inch of its life - I ended up using a de-scaler from B&Q (Kilrock-K) which I left in overnight - worked a treat.

In the end, the problem persisted, but I now think I've fixed it with a slight modification - I'll post a description later.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh yeah, a bog mod, just what this site is needing, :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sorry mods, couldn't resist.

Yes please post it, I like a good bodge.

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone know where i can get the parts in the following piccy.

Thetford C200 S/SC

In case it's not clear it's the bits in the small zoom jpg I need.

Kev.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Kev,

You should be able to get 'em from any Thetford authorised service depot. If you haven't got the Thetford leaflet that comes with the van/toilet then let me know and I'll look up who's local to you. A lot of the depots are yacht chandlers if you're near the briney. 

Once you get the bits Liz can screw it back together for you 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: 

SDA


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks SDA,

I tried to get onto Thetfords UK site, but keep getting some east anglia site.

Kev


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I tried to get onto Thetfords UK site, but keep getting some east anglia site.
> Kev


 :lol: @ Kev.

Ho ho - very droll. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Snot a :lol: :lol: :lol: matter, if I type in www.thetford.co.uk, it goes to http://www.eastanglia.com/

Mind you I am on Google Chrome, I'll try it in IE explorer.

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Same in IE explorer too.

I can go to the .com one no problem


Kev.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes, rather perversely Thetford Ltd UK are based in Sheffield but I bet there isn't a Sheffield Ltd in Thetford :lol: :lol: :lol:

You have to go through their European website which is www.thetford.eu

Local to Leeds Service Centres (or Centers as they prefer) are Dickinsons Caravans, Bradford (but watch out for blokes with orange tans), Lowdhams, 'Uddersfield and West Yorkshire Caravans, Holmfirth. As I'm sure you know motorhome dealers are a bit thin on the ground around Leeds and Harrogate.

Good luck and if I were you I'd take Liz out for a meal when she's finished. :roll:

SDA


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cheers SDA,

I'd just sussed out it was EU, Dickinsons is my nearest, but they don't seem to be keen on MHers in there, but I use them a bit.

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah, theres a button at the bottom for Europe, which just shows to go you, what they think of us.

Kev

http://www.thetford-europe.com/


----------

